# Another Bug-Eye Blast-from-the-Past! LN7 out of box!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It’s one thing for a car’s styling to be weird or polarizing (or both – ask AMC), but it’s another to be both of those things and STILL be forgotten! If you think about the Ford EXP (which I do, more than I should), it was pretty odd and polarizing too. Weird bug-eye headlights and odd two-seaterness certainly made it a car that most people recognized, even if they didn’t want to. 

Now imagine being even weirder looking than that, and then being almost totally forgotten! That’s what it’s like to be the EXP’s upscale brother. That’s right, the EXP had a twin: the Mercury LN7! Most of the time, Mercuries don’t get kitted for some reason. However, back in the early ‘80s, Monogram came to the rescue and re-tooled their EXP mould to produce the bubble-backed Mercury version. 

It may be a small kit, but it certainly captures all the increased awkwardness of the real thing! Check out the 1/32 Mongram LN7 at the link below. Remember, sometimes we forget things as a favour to ourselves; you’ll see what I mean!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...ws/monogram-132-mercury-ln-7-sport-coupe-oob/*


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I always thought of this as more of a 'Frog-Eyed' than bug eyed- of course a friend of mine had a green one back in the day so that probably guided my opinion.

Never knew this car had been kitted...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> I always thought of this as more of a 'Frog-Eyed' than bug eyed- of course a friend of mine had a green one back in the day so that probably guided my opinion.
> 
> Never knew this car had been kitted...


Yeah, I can see that. Thing is, the Nissan Juke is frog-eyed to me, more than the EXP/LN7. I was so excited when I found that there was a kit of the LN7!! 

I plan to do this one in the metallic green that was offered as a legit colour. Your friend's frog from days gone by may yet hop back into reality sometime!


----------

